# TSC baby chicks in ND



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Does anyone know or remember what type of chicks they get in Grand Forks, Fargo or Devils Lake ND?


----------



## angeleddie (Jan 25, 2014)

I have 5 chickens who free range all the time and then at night, right before it gets dark they ALWAYS go up to their coop to roost. Tonight when I got home from work to lock them up, they weren't there! I panicked at first but then found them in the yard all huddled together, why in the world were they in the middle of the yard?? Has anyone ever experienced their chickens not returning to their home at night? Was there possibly a critter in their house? There were eggs still in their boxes, untouched.


----------

